# حصريا حل مشكلة عدم ظهور الصور من موقع Imageshack.us



## روح الرب (24 فبراير 2011)

*

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس

الالة الواحد 

أمين

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

 حل مشكلة عدم ظهور الصور من موقع Imageshack.us

التي قد ظهرت في الايام القليلة السابقة

وهذة الصورة هي ما كانت تظهر لكل صورة مرفوعة* 




  



*::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

  *وهذة هي الطريقه لاظهار الصور في منتداك او  موقعك**

 هذه الطريقة هي تسجيل منتداك او  موقعك في موقع  Imageshack

 للتاكد من عمل الخدمه إضغط  هنا

 الصور في المنتدي السابق مرفوعه علي موقع Imageshack.us وهي الان تعمل 100%
* 
*::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

  الخطوات مشروحه بالصور

 *  -1-
إذهب للعنوان التالي
http://bit.ly/imageshack-domain


2
طبق كما في الصوة * 








صلوا من اجلنا

الرب يبارككم



​


----------



## روح الرب (25 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## holiness (25 فبراير 2011)

بصراحة انا في خدمة الملفات افضل الفور شير .. لانها مخزن كامل لك 
بالنسبة للصوتيات مخزن الميديافاير ...

واظني هذا الموقع يقدم الصور مؤقتة لان في الزمانات كنت بستخدمه و هذا الحكي قبل سنتين او ممكن اكثر وكان يحذف الصور بعد مرور شهر


----------



## روح الرب (25 فبراير 2011)

*
اخي المبارك holiness

 موقع الفور شير و موقع الميديافاير الذي تتكلم عنهم هما مواقع رفع ملفات للتحميل

 اما موقع Imageshack.us فهو موقع لرفع الصور وعرضها اون لاين لاستخدامها في المنتديات والمواقع للعرض

 و موقع  Imageshack.us هو من افضل المواقع لرفع الصور وعرضها لانها للابد لن تمسح ابدا


 الرب يباركك وشكرا للمروك

*


----------



## شماس نادر منير (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا عل الشرح


----------

